# Juniors Smokehouse in Wharton Screwed me



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Took this axis over there a month ago and now they are telling me I only have 31 lbs of meat and only one pound of back strap. Bret the manager told me yesterday that just the way it is if I don't like it don't come back next year. I keep calling to talk to the owner Junior and all I keep getting is he's not available. The ranch owner of Omaha Ranch Lou Rossouti were I killed it states he will vouch for me. The funny thing is that the white tail doe I killed and took along with the axis I got all that meat back I don't know you look at the picture do you think that axis only had 31 lbs of meat and 1 lb of back strap?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Were they licking their lips? Prolly some of your pretty tasty steaks they just got through eating! LOL
It pays to process yer own!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

1lb of backstrap? How can he look you in the eye and say ''thats the way it is"?


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

It should have been like 65 pounds of meet and 6 lbs of backstrap, unbless you shot the backstrap all to pieces.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I use JRs and they always do a great job.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

palmwad89 said:


> It should have been like 65 pounds of meet and 6 lbs of backstrap, unbless you shot the backstrap all to pieces.


x2 Say it's a 150 lb. deer, you should get 35% to 40% boneless meat.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Sorry to hear that. I use JRs and they always do a great job.


x2...

Where did you shoot it?


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Jr's has thousands of happy customers. If this is truly legit as you say, I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Took this axis over there a month ago and now they are telling me I only have 31 lbs of meat and only one pound of back strap. Bret the manager told me yesterday that just the way it is if I don't like it don't come back next year. I keep calling to talk to the owner Junior and all I keep getting is he's not available. The ranch owner of Omaha Ranch Lou Rossouti were I killed it states he will vouch for me. The funny thing is that the white tail doe I killed and took along with the axis I got all that meat back I don't know you look at the picture do you think that axis only had 31 lbs of meat and 1 lb of back strap?


1. Where did you shoot the deer (location on body)?
2. What did you get it processed into?
3. Did you or they debone it?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Shot in the lungs no meat damaged
Ask for back straps to be tenderized and butterflied
wanted smoke sausage, pencil sticks, dry rings, and pan sausage
I took it whole did not debone it the guy Oscar who took it in even said how it was a big MF after we skinned it and took out all the guts the scale weight was 120lb hanging as you see in the pics it was 205lbs


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

God Bless! Depending on how mad you are; write a bad review on google and send a letter to the better business bureau.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea it went home with someone that works there. Unless they sell in house made jerky then you just helped them make for free $30/lb axis jerky. Like that pos processor in downtown Dhanis with the store front right across Hwy 90. Looked me in the eye and did the same with 5 animals (pigs and deer) and I've got a decent idea of what a return should be depending on what you want done. That was the first and definately the kast time with them. Dam crooks and I've let evvvveryone I know that hunts in the area and some game ranch/customers in the area. Freakin hacks.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

4thbreak said:


> Jr's has thousands of happy customers. If this is truly legit as you say, I'm sure they will make it right.


Call Omaha ranch hunts ask to speak to the owner Lou if you don't believe me. I heard nothing but good things too at first I live in Montgomery and drove all the way to Wharton for this ****. How do u think I feel? We will see if they make it right if they so I will certainly post.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cut yer own meat.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Man I love Jrs and have heard nothing but good things. Really stinks that this has turned out this way for you. I can see how they can try and argue the jerky and sausage and all that stuff but the backstrap at 1lb??? seriously?? C'MON MAN!!!? All I can say is I hope they make it right.. I make that my first and last stop all the time on the way down to the ranch in George West a couple times a month. It might be good ol praseks now though


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sorry to hear..... happened to me once in spring took in 2 does said nothing but steaks and the left over grind up, i picked it up and had 15 steaks and 5 lbs of ground from 2 does!!! not no more only processing my own now not to mention saves alot of money. 2 does this year got me 30+ steaks and i ground up over 15 lbs.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

In my experience with Praseks, they made it right in a similar situation I had with them and I was definitely pleased with the outcome.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear. They did an awsome job on my waterfowl sausage. Quick turnaround and fantastic tasting product. That being said they need to make this right. All businesses make mistakes it's how they make it right that people remember.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I really would like to hear both sides or the final outcome to this so please try not to get this thread locked guys. After a previous thread I tried Jr's for the first time this year vs. my go to place (Bellville) Price was right and the product is very good. With Jr's having such good reviews I really hope this is a misunderstanding of some sort, I would like to continue to use them in the future.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got 2 deer there now. When I was dropping mine off this past Saturday it was about 10:30AM and they said they had taken in 60 deer before me just that day and had about filled their main cooler. I wonder if it is just too busy there and they lost perhaps packed it with the wrong order or if they damaged the meat.

I hope they make it right for you, I had heard only good things that is why I took mine over there. Looking at the picture obviously something doesn't add up.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*He made it right!*

Want all to know Junior called me and realized a mistake was made he said although he can't get my backstrap back he wanted to make it right with me and he did. I told him I would let everyone know he made it right and being a man of my word this is what I am doing. Junior is first class although I can't say the same about Bret his process manager.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Thank you spitfire for posting the outcome! I have been going there for some years now since they first opened. I really didnt want to go down the road to the other place where they dont have a good pulled pork samich lol. Glad they made it right for you bud!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*X2*

Yeh me 2!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Juniors does have a mean pulled pork sammich


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spitfire said:


> Want all to know Junior called me and realized a mistake was made he said although he can't get my backstrap back he wanted to make it right with me and he did. I told him I would let everyone know he made it right and being a man of my word this is what I am doing. Junior is first class although I can't say the same about Bret his process manager.


Awesome sir, thank you for the update, glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Jr. is good people


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> Jr. is good people


x2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Want all to know Junior called me and realized a mistake was made he said although he can't get my backstrap back he wanted to make it right with me and he did. I told him I would let everyone know he made it right and being a man of my word this is what I am doing. Junior is first class although I can't say the same about Bret his process manager.


Process manager is Brent, his son.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

surprising I've been very happy with juniors, in fact taking a large axis buck there in the next day or two.

May have to just roll all the way to praeseks


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

txdukklr said:


> surprising I've been very happy with juniors, in fact taking a large axis buck there in the next day or two.
> 
> May have to just roll all the way to praeseks


Did you read the whole thread? Jr made it right


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Did you read the whole thread? Jr made it right


Did he offer a free axis deer? Them dont grow on trees.

Imo, that's the only way to make it right.:ac550:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Did he offer a free axis deer? Them dont grow on trees.
> 
> Imo, that's the only way to make it right.:ac550:


He could have, who knows, the OP said he made it right which is all that matters.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> He could have, who knows, the OP said he made it right which is all that matters.


 X2


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Why not change the thread title now?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

4thbreak said:


> Why not change the thread title now?


Juniors Smokehouse= Muy Buennno!!!

Place in Dhanis is still a POS! Ha.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Had a very similar occurrance years ago (although it was another processor). After that I always processed my own.

I'm glad the OP is happy now.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefully the processing was free.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> Why not change the thread title now?


I don't think that feature works or is enabled on this forum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

